# Some of my angels....



## Mugwump

This is a Sta Isabel X Rio ***** cross....


----------



## Mugwump

Hmmm...got turned..?

Let's try Blue marbles...


----------



## Guest

Nice angels, Mugwump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mugwump

A Koi pair....










Manacapuru


----------



## Mugwump

Koi youngsters...










Pinoy wifi pair...


----------



## Mugwump

Blue Moon said:


> Nice angels, Mugwump!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you.....


----------



## Guest

You're welcome!


----------



## bullseyejoey

Very nice angels you have there.


----------



## WildForFish

All are beautiful! Love the Koi.


----------



## Mugwump

Thanks folks, I have some pics that I'll toss up sometime...

Here's Manny, my buddy....


----------



## Guest

Very pretty kitty!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Loverley! They look good.


----------



## Mugwump

Thanks folks....Manny's a Himalayan.....Siamese Mom..Persian Dad


----------



## big b

He looks so soft and fluffy, I like his blue eyes .


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Wow, your angels are gorgeous!


----------



## Guest

evil wizard said:


> He looks so soft and fluffy, I like his blue eyes .


+1 I love cats. I have a cat named Skittles, she is white with calico patches.


----------



## ilikefishalot

Those angelfish are so beautiful!!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaFan81

Thank you for sharing these pictures . I've always known them as new world cichlids and always wondered why they called them angelfish. They are great fish nonetheless.


----------



## fishpondcoating

Wow! your angels are very beautiful. Thanks for sharing such an awesome post. If you ever face tank leakage problem then must try "Pondpro2000" Pond coating for sealing tank leaks.


----------

